# What's your next purchase?



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

We've had the "what have you bought" "most supprising" and "most dissapointing" 

So this may have been done but what is going to be your next purchase and why?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Product: Custom wax from Mitchell & King 

Reason: 'cos I can.

:thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

chemical guys claybar, 

because ive run out


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

A nice cold pint of John Smiths Bitter, after a busy day at the office.

Sorry, but it didn't say it had to be detailing related. :lol:


----------



## puttee (Aug 25, 2012)

Bought yesterday rupes lhr 75 and 7 spotpads, also 4 green pads to my lhr 15 ; D

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I really want to buy the Rupes machine but I haven't seen much more about it to justify it yet. If not I think it'll be a pot of BOS.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

TheMilko2905 said:


> A nice cold pint of John Smiths Bitter, after a busy day at the office.
> 
> Sorry, but it didn't say it had to be detailing related. :lol:


 Quality :lol:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Autofinesse iron out and glide

Because I need more clay lube and I fancy seeing how iron out compares to iron-x


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Gonna try demon shine as a drying aid. At £2 for 2 litres be rude not too


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

Kranzle k7  because my karcher is slowly dying


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

either,megs uqw or britemax spray and shine.
currently got megs nxt spray wax,a/g rapid detailer and 3m q/wax.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Some 303 Aerospace Protectant, AS Highstyle, Tardis, and some Dodo Juice Supernatural, really want some of that. Best places for these products anyone?

:thumb:


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

303 aerospace and some g3, once I have learnt a way to hide deliveries and statements from the wife lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Bouncer's 22 or SN Hybrid for me, would like to find a wax I can use all year round.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Some 3m pads and sn micro prime...Audi needs a going over before winter protection!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Either CQUK or the Nanolex Washcoat and a few bits from Orchard Car Care.:thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

A rotary for the new year, some PB Black Hole and a nice wax too, after the house move though


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Going to get some AG Bumper and Trim Gel. Used some at the weekend, was quite impressed.


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Going to get some AG Bumper and Trim Gel. Used some at the weekend, was quite impressed.


Good stuff tryed mying at the weekend:thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some FK425 - seen lots of good opinions on this QD, so got to try it out.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

My next purchases will be Autosmart goodies

Tardis
Autowash
Highstyle
Trim Wizard
2 x Blasts
Hazesafe
Glass Clear
G101


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

99p application pads on ebay and some auto finesse tough coat


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Pack up and diesel for work at the weekend. Also some cheap black to black **** to dress arch liners with.


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm hoping to try some gtechniq c4 on my BMW windscreen trim near the bonnet as its all grey now 

I also can't decide if I should buy another pot of zymol carbon or maybe try something else.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I need a new 3" backing plate for my DA, and I might grab some new 5" LC hybrid pads to try.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Demetri said:


> My next purchases will be Autosmart goodies
> 
> Tardis
> Autowash
> ...


I would recommend Duet (which I now use) over Autowash, it's a superior product and still offers high dilution rates.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Festool Rotex 90


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i "think" im going to go with the flex DA


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

New drying towel, because:

a) My Megs Water Magnet has had it,
b) My missus really dislikes me using her AB Plush Blue Towel...because it is hers


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll be buying whatever runs out first!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

rupes,cos i love new toys.and new formula.AG.SRP,reason,havent tried it yet.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Canon 650d 

- I love a gadget.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Festool RAP 150 Fe, should be here tomorrow if ups pull their finger out .


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Auto finesse desire to sit next to the spirit.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Some chemical resistant triggers. Got some AS bottles recently but the heads they came with wont spray iron x or purple rain. Grrr.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Not til the new year yet but

g3 shampoo
proper window cloths
iron x
zaino z6
zaino z8
valet pro snow foam.Cant wait to try the zaino stuff.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

brinkmann sun gun, just cant find a good price in a uk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I need a paint depth gauge. I'm scared of touching the Audi really until I have one. 

So expensive... 



Edit: oops just bought one, now need some new pads....


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> and new formula.AG.SRP,reason,havent tried it yet.


Same here, my sister picked up her new(ish) car today and my niece is selling her Fiesta ST so I've said I'll give them a once over.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

DAS-6 pro. 

Because my arms have had enough!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Hope fully something non detailing related!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Personally, I'm skint. Hopefully Santa will bring me some citrus pre wash, and a big bag of microfibers. And if it's not too much, My Menzerna super and final finish is running low.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Swissvax or Zymol Wax


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Fk1000p sealant,dodo juice orange crush and maybe optimum no rinse.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

iron x - for the next major detail
tar x - as im running out
g3 detox - want to strip the car
armoral wheel shield - currently using poorboys wheel sealant and its abit of a faff applying it so would like to try this armoral spray on stuff.
snow foam lance 
zaino z-6
zaino z-8

And i think thats it .


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

mr.t said:


> iron x - for the next major detail
> tar x - as im running out
> g3 detox - want to strip the car
> armoral wheel shield - currently using poorboys wheel sealant and its abit of a faff applying it so would like to try this armoral spray on stuff.
> ...


can see where your going with armoral wheel shield, its a breeze to apply, three months and still beading


----------



## Rob.c (Feb 22, 2011)

Petrol jet wash
Generator
Snow foam lance
Hover
400litre water tank
Various products not yet decided which ones

Gunna be an expensive month


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Next detailing purchase will be some more Meguiars Shampoo Plus shampoo... ran out in the summer, but was using Autobrite Car Shampoo (5 litres, blue colour, cannot remember the name)... The AB was fine, but not as slick feeling or as effective at cleaning as Shampoo Plus without needing to use more so back to the Meguiars for me.


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

im new to this detailing malarky so i still need to buy stuff 


pre wash 
grit gaurd
de tar
de iron
a 4" backing plate
ipa
blue masking tape
wheel brushes
some more microfibre cloths
:newbie:


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hopefully a das6 pro. Need to take the plunge into the world of machine polishing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Flyby30 window seal as its say no wiper judder


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Probably some vics Red, if I can find someone with it in stock ?


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Flyby30 window seal as its say no wiper judder


Yeah, probably some of that too, if priced right when released and if it really really absolutely will not cause wiper judder.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

HD Polish will be ordered after trying the sample I was given. This stuff is absolutely brilliant! It finishes better than Menz 85RD. :thumb:

I need a wheel arch dressing badly.... I might have to order 3D Magic Blue to try if i'm going to order the HD Polish!


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Saamm93 said:


> Hopefully a das6 pro. Need to take the plunge into the world of machine polishing


this..

have the money just not sure if ill get the full use out of it!


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

A new wash mitt and drying towel. Then some new shampoo and megs 105+205.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Really want to get some Bouncers Vanilla Ice because it looks brill


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Mehan said:


> Really want to get some Bouncers Vanilla Ice because it looks brill


You won't regret it, it's fantastic and punches well above its weight!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Meguiar's Ultimate Compound 
CarPro Iron X Cherry 500ml with spray head 
Valet PRO 1-inch Round Wheel Brush (Black)	
CarPro Reload Spray Sealant Protection 400ml	
Valet PRO Blue Clay Bar	

This little lot


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

3" spot pad backing plate and some pads.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Metro sidekick 


Thanks NS1980 :wall:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Metro sidekick
> 
> Thanks NS1980 :wall:


Not sure how big boxes are for suitcase or id tell parents to bring us 2 back haha


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

Some new flexi pads for the rotary and Menz polish and Finish kare Pink wax and Autobright sealant.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Am thinking it'll be a clay pad/mitt/cloth probably.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Some Hexlogic pads and new polishes for my new DA, hoping to make it over the the Chemical Guys place in the next week or 2, killing me so far having it sit there!


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

Steve_Dub said:


> Gonna try demon shine as a drying aid. At £2 for 2 litres be rude not too


Where too?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Some Artdeshine for the wife's new whip :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

a BIG ass gazebo


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

A Henry or a George


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

some crystal rock


----------

